

So You Want to Make a Whole Bunch of T-Shirts - dcaldwell
http://blog.unitedpixelworkers.com/2013/02/20/so-you-want-to-make-a-whole-bunch-of-t-shirts

======
bruceclark
Insightful post, but, there are services (disclosure: I work for one) that
help do all of this for you. The time required to do the steps in this article
is insane. Much less your actual product and shipping costs. Seriously, there
are better ways to do this — see printfection.com

